# Stolen SOTHIS



## rescue diver (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi folks,

during my internet research I found this information on www.sothis.de:

*Stealing of a Chronograph OSIRIS!!!!!!!*

During the dispatch from Bielefeld to Potsdam, dated 2nd to 3rd March 06 a Spirit of Moon OSIRIS somebody has stolen this watch out of the parcel include the guarantee ducument. This chronograph OSIRIS has a black dial and the serial number is 438/500. If someone tries to sell this watch to someone else, please inform us immediately. You will find a picture at this page below. Your SOTHIS Team

Just want to keep you informedB-)

Picture added by WatchUseek Admin:


----------

